# Tray Ceiling



## jm2649 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have been tasked with framing a tray ceiling in a 15 x 22' room in a residence ( wood framing). I have a basic concept on what needs to be done but have never framed one myself. Any hints on "lessons learned", photoes or links that would help? Thanks


----------



## Paulsan (Jun 19, 2005)

jm2649 said:


> I have a basic concept on what needs to be done but have never framed one myself.
> 
> This is quite a simple task once you have decided how big your tray is going to be and whether or not there will be any features.
> The best advice I can offer is that when you are framing your tray be constantly thinking about drywall. Tray ceilings look like crap if they aren't framed correctly.
> ...


----------

